# GTFO of my blog Urza



## Samutz (Mar 17, 2008)

When ever I view my blog, or anyone else's, I see 5 of Urza's homebrew posts, one from FAST, and a couple of NDS release posts. Then my blog posts are all the way at the bottom.

According to people on IRC, I'm the only one seeing this.
Already tried using a different skin, logging out, clearing cookies, etc.
It only shows up when I'm logged in.


----------



## JPH (Mar 17, 2008)

It's cuz Urza is fucking 1337


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm seeing the same thing. The blog pages have "GBAtemp.net -> Portal" as the page title, and all of the items I see on the portal show up before the blog entries.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 17, 2008)

I just figured out the problem. Sort of.
I knew it wasn't doing this when I made my last long rant post (the one with the Indiana Jones-type logos), which was after the forum upgrade. Then I remembered the one thing that I've changed since that post is that I switched back to the old-style forum, because the new-style was pissing me off (I hates it!). So I changed back to the new-style and now the blog pages appear fine. It seems I'm stuck with the new-style portal because the old-style portal has too many bugs.


----------



## Neko (Mar 17, 2008)

I've got the same problem. I hope someone can fix this because I hate the new-style portal.


----------

